# A must do 1 month after making connections



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I'll cut to the chase. Tonight I was double checking my speaker placement and also checking wire connections. I noticed that every speaker binding post (on receiver and speakers) could be tightened another 1/2 turn at least. Now I am positive I had them all tight from the start. The only explanation I can think of is that they loosened up due to the wire form in the binding post connection.

*A word of advice to all, go check your speaker connections.*

Please post a reply if you find anything loose.

I am sure this has been covered in some basic set-up primer but thought it good advice non the less. Speaker wiring for Dummies?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

That is exactly why I started using banana connectors.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, me too! I use them on my mains not enough space to use them on my surrounds due to limit of the on wall placement. Note the Banana connections were a little loose as well-though not nearly as bad.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I find that the binding posts loosen up every few months and need to be tightened. Like Generic, I usually use bananas so it's not much of a issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I have had problems with this style of banana connector. http://www.monoprice.com/manual/INSTALLING SOLDER TYPE BANANA PLUGS.pdf I've had them come loose and in general I just don't like how they install. I don't like the ideal of spreading them wire like that, and I'd think screwing them down could damage the wire.

I like this style better. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-460 You can add a little solder to the wire to make it stronger, then screw down as tight as you can.

These guys are the best I've used. I don't like how much they cost, but they are solder on, and then the tips can spread out for the tightest fit possible. http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103582

If anyone has seen cheaper clones of this style, PLEASE let me know where. Thanks.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I wiggle the wire as I tighten the binding post.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

This can also be a problem for solid copper wire (ie mains wiring) After wiring up my shed the electrician went back around and re-tightened everything as the copper spreads under pressure.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

For my Main and Center channels I use Blue Jeans 5T00UP 10 Ga Cable with locking banana style terminations; link here:
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/speaker/Speaker_cable_termination.pdf

They are a very high quality termination for the $ and the cables are great as well. BlueJeans does a great service to us by not pushing Snake Oil cable technology.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I had to retighten everything after a few weeks. They've held up for about 6 months now.

Regards, 
sga2


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the same issue, every few months i am able to give the binders another 1/4 turn or so i believe it has to do with the copper being such a soft metal. I would use Bananas but the twins would be yanking them out and chewing on them before i even had a chance to plug them in.:nono:


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

if you 'wiggle' the wire as you tighten you can accelerate the loosening process and tighten as it happens, also, tin the tips of the wire, this will 'lock' all of the wire strands together and keep them from shifting around: if you allow the solder to wick into the wire (under the insulation), that will also help reduce strain from where the wire meets the insulation

https://picasaweb.google.com/104397511504855984040/SolderWicking#

I made a post a few years ago regarding solder wicking (describing the pictures above)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...plugs-tinning-soldering-speaker-cables-3.html


----------

